# I am pimpin' now...



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their input...went into the dealer today with the intent of order an '05 2.5L, but drove away ONE HOUR LATER in an '04 2.5LS, smoke, black leather, sunny roof, and sills pkg. I DIG THIS RIDE! With the rebate, ended up at $19,500....so, under my $20k budget.

Glad to be a part of the family now...LOL pics forthcoming this weekend.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

19500 sponds like a hell of a deal yo...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations Stupid, Nice color choice. I have a smoke 04 myself. Buy a chamoise, the water spots gonna drive you nuts!


----------



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

altimobile said:


> Congratulations Stupid, Nice color choice. I have a smoke 04 myself. Buy a chamoise, the water spots gonna drive you nuts!


Sounds like good advice...here is a pic before it gets too dirty with winter still trying to kick ass up here.









Picked up a print job right after buying it, so the trunk is full of catalogues...


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

stupid_idiot said:


> Sounds like good advice...here is a pic before it gets too dirty with winter still trying to kick ass up here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like my Altimobile's twin sister. That's funny what you said about the print job cuz that's what I do for a living, run a printing press.


----------



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

altimobile said:


> Looks just like my Altimobile's twin sister. That's funny what you said about the print job cuz that's what I do for a living, run a printing press.


yep...sorta small world...I do equal amounts of commercial photography and graphic design. I work with quite a few printers up here and via the internet...interesting business...but, like so many industries...hard to keep up and investing in the new technology. So many reasonable alternatives to offset printing for the more pricey stuff. Nice to know i got a sis alti cruising in the hawaii...aloha!


BTW...I used to live at kalakaua and ala moana for about 4 years in the 80's...back in the days of The Wave and Pink Cadillac. Missed a good plate lunch bruddah.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

So.... how's the ride?


----------

